# [Verschenke] Steam Keys



## svd (24. November 2015)

Habe mir eben das "Artifex Mundi" Bundle von Bundle Stars geholt. 
(Übrigens sehr empfehlenswert für Leute, die zwischendurch gern mal ein Wimmelbildspiel einwerfen.)

Wie dem auch sei, befinden sich zwei der Spiele bereits in meinem Besitz, die da wären:


Nightmares from the Deep 2: The Siren's Call 
Nightmares from the Deep 3: Davy Jones  


Update: So, beide weg. Dann bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Evari0r (25. November 2015)

Ich hätte Interesse an dem Key von Nightmares from the Deep 2: The Siren's Call.
Sieht ganz cool aus


----------



## svd (25. November 2015)

Ist es auch. War, dank SLB, auch mein erster Teil gewesen, hehe.
Hast eine PN bekommen. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Evari0r (26. November 2015)

Hab jetzt durch, war eine hammer Spiel 
Danke nochmal, und da frag ich doch mal ganz dreist: Kann ich den anderen Key auch noch haben? 
Scheint niemand gross Interesse zu haben.*sich fragend umschau* 
Danke schon im voraus


----------



## svd (26. November 2015)

Heh, gerne. Die anderen hatten ihre Chance ja. PN folgt.


----------



## Evari0r (27. November 2015)

Danke freue mich schon, PN ist auch angekommen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. November 2015)

*s*chön *v*on *d*ir


----------



## svd (27. November 2015)

Man nimmt, man gibt, so bleibt das Universum im Gleichgewicht, ne?


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2016)

So, hab beim aktuellen Wimmelbild/Zeitmanagement Bundle zugeschlagen, darunter sind wieder mal paar Sachen, die ich wohl noch weniger spielen werde, als die anderen.

Diese da wären:



Goblin Defenders: Steel‘n’ Wood (Tower Defense ohne vorgegebene Laufwege?) 
Top Trumps Turbo (da will ich nichtmal nachschauen, was das ist) 
Cave Coaster (Endlosrunner in Lore?) 
Cheesecake Cool Conrad (Jump 'n Run) 
Feel-A-Maze 
Dream Tale (Jump 'n Run) 

Wer was mag, einfach melden.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Januar 2016)

Hättest Du Rescue Team 5 übrig ?


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2016)

Ja, klar. Kriegst du direkt per Steam, okay?


----------



## MichaelG (5. Januar 2016)

Super. thx.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Januar 2016)

Dieses "Feel-a-maze" sieht ganz witzig aus. Nehme ich gerne ab falls der Andrang nicht arg groß ist.


----------



## svd (5. Januar 2016)

Gerne, PN folgt sogleich.


----------



## Sweetmanu (8. Januar 2016)

Goblin Defenders: Steel‘n’ Wood
und 
Cheesecake Cool Conrad sehen interessant aus. Wenn die noch zu haben sind hätte Ich Interesse daran.


----------



## svd (8. Januar 2016)

Ja, sind noch da.


----------



## Sweetmanu (8. Januar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, sind noch da.


Dann würde Ich denen gern ein neues Zu Hause geben wenn das ok ist ?


----------



## svd (8. Januar 2016)

Spielekeys können zwar keinen Staub ansetzen, aber es ist trotzdem besser, jemand hat Spaß daran.


----------



## Sweetmanu (8. Januar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Spielekeys können zwar keinen Staub ansetzen, aber es ist trotzdem besser, jemand hat Spaß daran.


Dankeschön.


----------



## andyw1228 (8. Februar 2016)

Ich bin mal so _frech _und klinke mich hier mit ein, da der Thread Titel so schön allgemein gehalten ist.
*Es gibt schon so viele "Verschenke xy"-Threads*, vieleicht wäre ein zentraler Thread gar nicht schlecht ?!
Zur Übersicht muss dann natürlich der Verschenkende beitragen und nach und nach aktualisieren. 
@Threadstarter: wenn du nicht willst, dass ich mit verschenke, dann lösche ich es wieder...

Also, ich verschenke:
Grid 2 & Grid 2 Driftpack (zusammen)
Hospital Tycoon
Colin McRae Rally (ein Remake des Mobil-Spiels)

Ich denke mal, nur ein Spiel (außer die ersten beiden) pro Person wäre fair.

Ansonsten suche ich jemanden (per PN, nicht im Thread), der sich für Far Cry 3, Splinter Cell Blacklist, Grow Home, Call of Juarez Gunslinger
 und Rayman Origins interessiert und dafür 5€ locker machen möchte.
Und los.


----------



## Batze (8. Februar 2016)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> Also, ich verschenke:
> Grid 2 & Grid 2 Driftpack (zusammen)
> Hospital Tycoon
> Colin McRae Rally (ein Remake des Mobil-Spiels)
> .



Bei Grid 2 & Driftpack melde ich mich mal.


----------



## andyw1228 (8. Februar 2016)

@Batze
OK, ist reserviert. Bitte dabb um Rückmeldung, ob es geht - habe noch nie was per Humble verschenkt..
Na du bist ja auch praktisch Nachbar, kannst dir den Key ja auch abholen


----------



## smutjesmooth (8. Februar 2016)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so _frech _und klinke mich hier mit ein, da der Thread Titel so schön allgemein gehalten ist.
> *Es gibt schon so viele "Verschenke xy"-Threads*, vieleicht wäre ein zentraler Thread gar nicht schlecht ?!
> Zur Übersicht muss dann natürlich der Verschenkende beitragen und nach und nach aktualisieren.
> @Threadstarter: wenn du nicht willst, dass ich mit verschenke, dann lösche ich es wieder...
> ...



An Colin McRae Rally würde Ich gern mein Interesse anmelden.


----------



## Sweetmanu (8. Februar 2016)

_Hospital Tycoon wäre schön falls es noch da ist. _


----------



## Batze (8. Februar 2016)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> @Batze
> OK, ist reserviert. Bitte dabb um Rückmeldung, ob es geht - habe noch nie was per Humble verschenkt..
> Na du bist ja auch praktisch Nachbar, kannst dir den Key ja auch abholen



Ah einer aus der VW Trabantenstadt. Jo könnte ich praktisch abholen. Key hat übrigens funktioniert, dankeschön.


----------



## andyw1228 (8. Februar 2016)

@Sweetmanu.
Ok, ist reserviert.

So dann sind alle weg.....außer
noch ein kleines GRID Autosport Drag Pack.
Der Key MÜSSTE noch gehen, denke ich.


----------



## smutjesmooth (9. Februar 2016)

Ich hab auch was zu verschenken. einen Steam Key für Talisman : Digital Edition.
Sparen Sie 65% bei Talisman: Digital Edition auf Steam
Wer zuerst kommt ............ 
ich schließe allerdings neu angemeldete Accounts mit weniger als 50 Posts aus.


----------



## andyw1228 (9. Februar 2016)

Smutje hat sich den Grid Drag-Pack geangelt.


----------



## smutjesmooth (9. Februar 2016)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> Smutje hat sich den Grid Drag-Pack geangelt.


Danke erneut. Key hat funktioniert.


----------



## svd (13. Februar 2016)

Durch das "RPG Heroes 2 Bundle" (auf Bundlestars) sind noch ein paar Keys dazugekommen, das aktualisierte Angebot sieht demnach, wie folgt, aus:



Top Trumps Turbo (da will ich nichtmal nachschauen, was das ist)  
Dream Tale (Jump 'n Run) 
Stick RPG 2: Director's Cut 
Sudeki (recht nettes, kleines, RPG) 
Bardbarian 
Deep Dungeons of Doom


----------



## SubSonicEr (13. Februar 2016)

Wenn es okay ist würde ich mich für Sudeki melden.

Grüße Tobias


----------



## svd (13. Februar 2016)

Gute Wahl. 
PN folgt in Kürze.


----------



## SubSonicEr (13. Februar 2016)

Auch hier nochmal ein Großes Dankeschön


----------



## svd (13. Februar 2016)

Gern geschehen. Das Spiel ist echt nett, wenn man sich am Anime-mäßigen Stil nicht stört. Und das es recht linear ist.


----------



## smutjesmooth (13. Februar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Durch das "RPG Heroes 2 Bundle" (auf Bundlestars) sind noch ein paar Keys dazugekommen, das aktualisierte Angebot sieht demnach, wie folgt, aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bardbarian würde ich gern nehmen. 



svd schrieb:


> Gern geschehen. Das Spiel ist echt nett, wenn man sich am Anime-mäßigen Stil nicht stört. Und das es recht linear ist.


Sudeki ist echt ein gutes solides Spiel da kann man wirklich nicht meckern.


----------



## svd (13. Februar 2016)

Sollst du bekommen.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2016)

Hast Du Dream Tale übrig?


----------



## svd (13. Februar 2016)

Ja, ist noch da. Kommt gleich, hehe.


----------



## smutjesmooth (14. Februar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Sollst du bekommen.


Danke. Der Key hat natürlich funktioniert.


----------



## svd (28. Juni 2016)

So, kleines Update meinerseits, durch das Fantasy-Heroes-Bundle. 
**seufz** Notiz an mich selbst: Nächstes Mal, etwas mehr Bob Andrews, zuständig für Recherchen und Archiv.
Nun denn, die Liste der verfügbaren Spiele ist um einige Titel angewachsen:




Deep Dungeons of Doom 
The Forest of Doom (Das Abenteuerspielbuch "Der Forst der Finsternis" als Computerversion? Dann ein Klassiker, zahlt sich bestimmt aus.) 
Fortix 2 (Qix-Klon) 
Hero of the Kingdom 
Inquisitor Deluxe Edition (Diablo-Klon) 
Lichdom Battlemage
Northmark: Hour of the Wolf 
Pixel Heroes: Byte & Magic 
Shadowgate (2014) (Noch ein Klassiker, aus der NES-Zeit, in neuem Gewande. Tipp.) 
Stick RPG 2: Director's Cut 
Top Trumps Turbo (Da will ich nichtmal nachschauen, was das ist. aber "Trump" im Namen, kann ja so schlecht nicht sein...)


----------



## TheSinner (28. Juni 2016)

Heya!

ich hätte großes Interesse an Lichdom Battlemage.

Danke dass du das hier machst, würd mich auf jeden Fall drüber freuen


----------



## svd (28. Juni 2016)

Kein Problem. Lass mich mal den Key suchen.
Edit: Der Bettelmönch ist also schon weg.


----------



## Briareos (29. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Northmark: Hour of the Wolf


Das sieht doch sehr vielversprechend aus, da würde ich mich freuen, wenn du den Key erübrigen könntest.


----------

